# Pledge future clear coat



## Rob65 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sadly, I finally used up my OLD bottle of Pledge Future Floor Finish that I use for clear coats and now it's not available in my city anymore, But I did find this:



I says "NEW LOOK-Same Great Product" on the bottle. Has anyone tried it? 
Or maybe I should just shut up, buy some and test it:lol

Robert


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes I believe that's the same stuff, they just did away with the Future name all together.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

robn1 said:


> Yes I believe that's the same stuff, they just did away with the Future name all together.


That's my understanding. Anyway, the stuff _smells_ the same...


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

That is the current labeled product. I have heard some think it's the same and some say it is not. All I know is it smells exactly like the old labeled bottle.....

Max Bryant


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Found this a the local Family Dollar Store


I found this after the change of name and stores did not have the new product. Works the same, except for the $1 dollar price, cannot tell the difference.


----------



## gman223 (Feb 16, 2010)

yep, same stuff. Messed with me to when I ran out of it.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

robn1 said:


> Yes I believe that's the same stuff, they just did away with the Future name all together.


Which was probably the company's intent all along, since they wanted to consolidate their brand identities. 

BTW, it's "altogether." :tongue:


----------



## Rob65 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I picked up a bottle and it works just fine Should last years!

Robert


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

cool, perfect timing as im about out of my future bottle


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

I have half a bottle of the old 'real' Future. Taking bids, starting at $50.... ; )~


----------



## En Shtein (Aug 31, 2011)

In the UK it's known as Pledge Multi Surface Wax and it comes in 750ml bottles. I grabbed some last week in Asda for £3.16! Cheapest varnish I ever bought


----------



## gvaughn1 (Feb 19, 2014)

So do I just load this stuff into an airbrush and spray my model with it? Is it to seal the model after painting? Does it come out looking glossy? I've heard about it but never used it. Thanks!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

gvaughn1 said:


> So do I just load this stuff into an airbrush and spray my model with it? Is it to seal the model after painting? Does it come out looking glossy? I've heard about it but never used it. Thanks!


Yep, it's glossy clear acrylic. Some shoot it straight, some thin it. It works nicely to give a smooth glossy base before laying down decals. You use a flat acrylic coat (Tamiya etc., some folks mix flat base with Future) after decalling if you want to.

Here's everything you'd want to know about it, and then some:
http://www.swannysmodels.com/TheCompleteFuture.html


----------



## gvaughn1 (Feb 19, 2014)

SteveR said:


> Yep, it's glossy clear acrylic. Some shoot it straight, some thin it. It works nicely to give a smooth glossy base before laying down decals. You use a flat acrylic coat (Tamiya etc., some folks mix flat base with Future) after decalling if you want to.
> 
> Here's everything you'd want to know about it, and then some:
> 
> ...


----------



## gvaughn1 (Feb 19, 2014)

BTW, I do mostly figure models (Superheroes, Captain Kirk, Black Lagoon, etc). So I may not always want a glossy sheen.

Any recommendations for a nice matte finish on my models?

Thanks again.

George (from Sacramento)


----------



## gvaughn1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Actually, I'll start a new topic. I don't want to get off-topic on my question. Thanks!


----------

